# Trailer help



## Db966 (Mar 14, 2019)

So my father, brother, and I have been mowing lawns on a smaller number of accounts for 5 years. My brother and I have decided to branch out on our own. We were in a big debate over an enclosed trailer or an open trailer. It worked out to where dad is retiring this season so we can use the garage in our house to store the trailer where his used to be( 5x10 open trailer). The biggest we could fit was a 6x12. We scored this 2017 trailer last night that was stored in a garage and used once for furniture. My question is making sure we load it right. Right now we have the 52" scag liberty z towards the front and the walk behind/push mower behind it. Then the blowers and weed eaters. Should I have the zero turn over the axel or is it fine where it is?? It's a single axel trailer that says 2290lb but the makers of the trailer said it's actually 3500 lb. the tongue weight is 700lb. Any help would be greatly appreciated as I don't want to ruin the trailer for loading things the wrong way.


----------



## pintail45 (Apr 26, 2018)

I don't see anything alarming, what's the total weight of the equipment? And what are you pulling it with?

The 3500lbs is likely the axle rating. Are you saying you measured the tongue weight to be 700lbs or is that what the sticker says?


----------



## Db966 (Mar 14, 2019)

pintail45 said:


> I don't see anything alarming, what's the total weight of the equipment? And what are you pulling it with?
> 
> The 3500lbs is likely the axle rating. Are you saying you measured the tongue weight to be 700lbs or is that what the sticker says?


The total weight of the two mowers is 1,150 ish. I'm not sure how much the 2 blowers and 2 weedwackers weigh and the 22 inch push mower. The trailer is 1,000. The manufacture said the axel on the sticker is 2990 but really it's 3500lb. ( due to avoiding trailer brakes) but on another forum they told me the way it's loaded now id run into trouble breaking leaf springs on the passenger side because the z turn is to heavy on one side loaded like that. Also that they wouldn't put anything more than the two mowers on the trailer. Idk I feel like the trailer can handle the set up.. but I don't want to ruin it.


----------



## Rig2 (Sep 3, 2018)

Everyone has an opinion so I'll give you mine.

I like to have the heavier load over the axles. That way less weight is on the tounge. If it's tounge heavy, when you go over some bumps or dips you will definitely feel it. On the flip side is you do need tounge weight. With a load and light tounge weight, at speed it tends to fishtail.

But looking at that trailer your options are limited. It's either the way you have it or the other way around. I would load it both ways and see how it feels behind you. Without trailer brakes if it starts to get out of hand you are going to only have the towing vehicle to help you out. That can get sketchy fast. The more you can keep the weight in the center of the trailer, the better.

On the weight issue. Look in the yellow pages for a "public scale". Most truck stops and moving companies have these available. Usually for 10 bucks they will let you do an empty weight and loaded weight. Do the math and that will tell you if you are overloaded. Trailers are weight rated for a reason. Look at your tires. They have a max weight rating stamped on the side. Do not exceed that. If the trailer is side heavy, that side tire is bearing the extra weight. Keep that in mind. Also if you are almost at max weight, you are going to need to do regular, through inspection of the suspension and tires.

Please don't put other people's safety at risk because of a "I think or I feel".


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

I really think the only safe way to run this setup is the exact way you have it. That z if put on the back could be bad news at high speeds. I think the trailer would tend to wobble and with little tongue weight it would not self correct. If your axle is truly 3500 then so is the suspension, not a problem. The only thing I would check is if the z upfront exceeds the tough weight. You can check this by taking the weight of the z multiplied by the distance from it back to the axle then divide that by the distance forward to the ball hitch. If is lower than 700 your good to go as long as your tow vehicle is adequate.


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

Nice setup by the way! Never a bad thing to have a trailer full of scags.


----------



## Db966 (Mar 14, 2019)

Jgolf67 said:


> I really think the only safe way to run this setup is the exact way you have it. That z if put on the back could be bad news at high speeds. I think the trailer would tend to wobble and with little tongue weight it would not self correct. If your axle is truly 3500 then so is the suspension, not a problem. The only thing I would check is if the z upfront exceeds the tough weight. You can check this by taking the weight of the z multiplied by the distance from it back to the axle then divide that by the distance forward to the ball hitch. If is lower than 700 your good to go as long as your tow vehicle is adequate.


Okay awesome, I'm pulling it with a 2018 f150. And do you think it matters that the zero turn loaded sideways is unevenly putting stress on leaf springs? Or should it be fine.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

If there's no trailer brakes that's only legal for 3,000 lbs total including trailer.

If your door tag gvwt plus the trailers plated weight is more than 10,001 lbs or more your also under dot if your doing any type of business for hire.

Also most states you don't need tie downs with 4ft sides.

Some convert ford rangers to mower haulers to get around the dot laws.


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

Db966 said:


> Jgolf67 said:
> 
> 
> > I really think the only safe way to run this setup is the exact way you have it. That z if put on the back could be bad news at high speeds. I think the trailer would tend to wobble and with little tongue weight it would not self correct. If your axle is truly 3500 then so is the suspension, not a problem. The only thing I would check is if the z upfront exceeds the tough weight. You can check this by taking the weight of the z multiplied by the distance from it back to the axle then divide that by the distance forward to the ball hitch. If is lower than 700 your good to go as long as your tow vehicle is adequate.
> ...


The center of mass on a Z mower is usually just in front of the drive axle and by the look of the photo from the front of the trailer that center of mass appears pretty darn close to the trailer center line so I personally would not be worried about that. If the thought of it still bothers you, you could always back the mower on every other yard to wear evenly :lol:


----------



## Db966 (Mar 14, 2019)

Jgolf67 said:


> Db966 said:
> 
> 
> > Jgolf67 said:
> ...


 Lol thanks the only reason I was worried is because someone saw the pic and was saying to be ready to replace leaf springs left and right with it loaded the way it was ( zero turn) thanks.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Db966 said:


> Lol thanks the only reason I was worried is because someone saw the pic and was saying to be ready to replace leaf springs left and right with it loaded the way it was ( zero turn) thanks.


You are certainly using all of the trailer's capacity. I have my doubts that both the walk-behind and that Liberty Z weigh in at just 1,150lbs combined. Then again, the Liberty could be lighter than I think. 700lbs of tongue weight is a bunch for a 3,500lb rig. Nearly twice what's necessary and a little over what's recommended. A much better situation than being too light up front. Double check your hitch gear on the tow vehicle to make sure it's all good with that much weight on the tongue. 

Trailers are often rated at 2990 GVWR to avoid many states' requirements to title, register, inspect, and insure trailers over 3,000lbs GVWR. The axle may be rated at 3,500lbs, but that does NOT mean the trailer is built for that weight. If yours is rated at 2290 for payload, the trailer weighs somewhere right around 700lbs (which is just about right for most utility trailers of that size). Many states also require trailer brakes for trailers over 3,000lbs. Even though you are squeaking in under that number - I HIGHLY recommend them if the trailer has the mounting flanges. Most 3,500lb axles do. Especially if this trailer is frequently used, you'll save your truck brakes, and quite possibly the lives of yourself and others on the road. If the truck is less than 10 years old, very good chance that it has an on-board controller and wiring already. Even if it doesn't, it's not a big deal to set up.


----------

